# suspended ceiling



## amanet17 (Apr 15, 2010)

Project background: My hubby and I are making a home theater and we are planning on installing a fiber optic star ceiling. we bought to kits. Star Ceiling Kits by Wiedamark.

Our original plan was to install straight into the ceiling, but frankly traveling through our attic seems a lot more complicated then it originally seemed. (and i think i may be closterphobic) anyway, we decided to install the kits useing a suspended ceiling instead, i don't want the traditional drop ceiling tiles because it will to commercial, I would rather use MDF panels. http://www.lowes.com/pd_6305-99999-6305_4294934154_?productId=3196011&Ntt=mdf&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl_Lumber_4294934154__s?Ntk=i_products$Ntt=mdf

These boards are 51/2x8, they are rather large and i'm sure not light. My questions is, what can i use to suspend these from the ceiling that would 1) not require me going into the attic 2) will be mounted securly so i don't have to worry about it ever coming down on anyone.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 16, 2010)

There are a lot of options with drop ceilings that look far from commercial. Many manufactures of drop ceiling tiles create some interesting designs and styles. Some you can't even tell it's a drop ceiling! Below is just a simple example of how "non-commercial" a drop ceiling can get.

Ceiling Tiles by Armstrong


----------

